# Please test my cool vbScripts



## Fredledingue (Aug 22, 2003)

Who knows, maybe you will find some of them useful.

http://www.geocities.com/fredledingo/vbscripts.htm

But, what I want is to know if they work on your machine, get some suggestion, comments etc. Thanks.


----------

